# The belated Reel Feisty RFRA report



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Got the call from James and talked with Hama got it covered so we could go (I was TDY the entire week and was to get back Fri afternoon) fish Sat/Sun work all week then Leave Sat for a month long TDY. CinCHOUSE was not "amused" but signed the kitchen pass. We called a buddy, Jan, another Hawaiian so now we had to double up on bait for lunch and .. well bait. oke 



Some drama getting folks to the boat Fri night/Sat morning but in the end we took off Sat morning in the Reel Feisty with:












L->R Jan, James, Chris, Hama



We left the pass just after sunup tried to make bait for a couple mins then RAN to the bait boat. Plan was to hit some grouper around the edge then work the other four species as we could.



Well we hit a couple rocks just past the Mass and I started killing the Scamps on my lure. Chris was using a bit smaller one - different color so after like # 3 or so he broke out the PRO kit.














After that we put some more Scamp on ice and Chris got into something a tad larger.














Nobody that fished Sat will tell you how great the weather was. Crystal clear skies just a whiff of wind, low humidity and the seas...

Hell they were so nice even James picked up a pole and folks that fished with him know that is not as common as it should be.














Well we needed AJ's after a number of grouper were in the box so I let down and worked one onto the hook. Felt kinda smallish but a good kick when I felt a couple good hits? Then the AJ came up without much fight. Well I figured out why he was such a pussy when I got him up... never fear though - I used a dehooker and well, he -was- vented prior to being returned to freedom.














We were running further and further offshore (James had said we were only going just long of the edge...) and came up on a bit of stuff floating - tossed and dropped some lures down mine started down and stopped .. took a bit too long to figure out that I should set the hook and had a nice?? but my mind says Wahoo, and the bite marks look to me like a 'hoo's calling card. Middle of the lure - in the belly.














We decided to call it a day and ran in with some nice fish but not what we had anticipated. I used my DV card for the first time and got a DV billet on NAS. Very nice - Had beds for all three, me, my aide, and my batman. :bowdown Sorry Hama - Jan (Both retired SOF Military) I had to say it!



Next morning the forcast went kinda South on us and about 15 miles out heading due South we saw a hellofa squall line forming. We slowed down from WARP 4 and kinda looked at it. Saw at least one water spout, getting darker by the second and still 10 miles out... I've seen that line form almost every time I headed out this year and that damn weather poltergeist was not gonna s'cre us nohow. Three SOF guys and two others that have both seen there share - so with a shrug and big ass grin we FLOORED the Reel Feisty and started into it... :baby














Once we were about 1 mile out the wind kicked up big with a heck of a washing machine dicing up the seas.. whitecaps everywhere and nothing but foam behind the Feisty that was running like field horse being stung and chased by killer bees. Now it was never really dangerous in that boat - exhilarating - is a good word! Whatever engineer designed it had that sea and weather in mind as we just scooted between a couple water spouts ...














Quite the ride and memory - actually it made the weekend and trip for me.














Once on the other side we could see blue sky and 10 miles past the line we were once again running the Feisty like the biaaatch she is!














We tried a couple spots and since we didn't get a good AJ on the previous day we hit some area just South of the Mass and pulled up a couple. Jan had a nice one come unpinned right a the side of the boat - that was the only one we really lost that day. Headed to timber holes on my trusty GPS after that and when we got there -fould out we missed a GPS number by a diget. 350' in the timber holes? Well we headed in and my GPS [email protected] all the timber holes numbers I have!! Now Trigger were not coming in:doh and I was the one who said we should go there! Afternoon was on us and the weight-in but we didn't have the fish to compete. Oh-Well, we had a great couple of days and got to catch some nice fish, catch up with friends and take a species count of the endangered ARS while trying to catch TRIGGER!














We rounded the sea bouy and tossed some trolling gear over for a king but the sea had turned ugly and was getting worse. With two long days on the water, no real compting catches one would think the crew would down and surly? Take a look at just before pulling in the lines.














I guess two days with the brahs can get anyone into a great mood and keep them there....














So with it being a looonnnggggg week ago I think we caught Scamp, some nice Lanes, a legal ARS, couple baby ling trying for bait, a Black fin tuna, Chris's first Red Grouper and biggest fish on a jig, a mess of white snapper, and some mingos. Had a ball and didn't get toooo scared skipping between water spouts. 



On the way in, like making a 20' putt on the 18th, we just soaked up paradise.














:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the "scrapbook" of a great weekend with a great Capt and crew. I see you left out the pics of three waterspouts at the same time. I'm not sure my wife would let me out again if she were to see that. 

Once again, thanks to James ,Hama, Jan , and Bob , for being the great group of guys they are. As usual it was a REEL HOOT!!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

If we weren't trying to catch the "slam", we would have filled that fish box up both days. No matter, it was a great time had with all and we brought enough fish in to feed allour families. The best part-------no bait was eaten by the crew.....


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW!!! great report with some great pic's.... Thanks for sharing another FEISTY fishing trip!!!:bowdown:clap


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting Bob. It was a good trip and enjoyed fishing with a great group of guys. Like Hama said we could have loaded the boat with fish (scamp) but kept moving looking for different species. No shortage of snapper in the 20 inch range either, just coud not keep them.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report Bob! Glad to hear that James is back out on the prowl again and bringing them over the side.


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

:bowdownlooked like a fun trip. Awsome report.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I was just thinking the other day that I havent seen any post from Chris aka Harley Fisher in a while. Glad to see he is OK!!!!!!


----------



## 04031940 (Dec 5, 2007)

You're my hero!

John Dixon


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Great Report... sorry I missed it, the stars just didnt line up,,,,, James Im glad I was able to get you back on the water..... we will go fishing someday....:usaflag


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks judge, may be a bit of an overstatement though. Kenny your theMann and got me running in tip top shape.


----------

